# Blantant misuse of a ladder



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

"Where ignorance is bliss, 'tis folly to be wise"

Picture via Failblog.org
v


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Soft Landing ( Bushes)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

When his balance teeters and the ladder kicks out, he'll never see the bushes, he'll be sliding (face first) straight down the wall

And THAT is gonna leave a mark


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You just can't fix stupid…......


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

+1 with rick!!!!!







!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What a guy. No guts no glory!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

That looks like it was a dare or a bet.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've done stuff like that and have the scars to prove it!


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

When the ladder kicks out he can easily grab the electric service lines.

BJ


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

He's working ON the service lines


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

American ingenuity.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ignorance can be corrected, but STUPID is forever.
You can quote me.
Bill


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

and he still can't quite reach…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Men of a certain age know how to get things done… oh, wait, that's a Viagra commercial.

He probably finished the job without incident and then bragged to all his buddies that he fixed his two story problem with a six foot step ladder.

I've seen worse, but, yeh, death wish going on here… totally.

Famous last words… "Hey Bubba, watch this!"


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Heck, looking closer he's still got two more steps to go-the "This is not a step" step and the "Do not step here" step.

I don't know what you all are complainin' 'bout. ;-)


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think that I am going to check the price on scaffolding before I decide to paint that house again, those 
pictures bring back too many memories, and as gfadvm said "I have the scars to prove it."


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

You know you're a dumb-__ when….....


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

what a dummy.

if he added two more cinder blocks, he could reach it!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I said it before, but I'll say it again….."You can't fix stupid"........'nuff said'.........!!!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Geez folks! You're giving me the heeby geebies with all those ladders! Three years ago this Labor Day I had a 20ft extension ladder slide out from under me and fractured 23 ribs and vertebrae. Got the whole hour long AirLife Flight and spent a week in the ICU. All I can say is that morphine drip is some really good stuff!

And I wasn't even doing any stupid stuff like you are all showing… Geez…


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Here are a few more photos of ladder use or I should say MISS USE! I collect photos like this to use in safety training I provide for teachers of "shop classes".

The one posted above of the guy on the aluminum ladder in the pool bare footed with and plug in drill is one of my favorites. At least he has on his safety glasses!!!!!


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*DrDirt* and *Pimzedd*.....thanks for livening up my forum with those pictures….


----------



## boilermaker3831 (Jan 21, 2017)

Some people take drugs to get high. This guy gets his from a challenge. He probably worked out that having the painting done by a professional would cost more than his funeral. 
I can say that I have done similar risky jobs in my time, as no one else would attempt to do them. As long as I felt comfortable with the set up I would go ahead. The satisfaction on completing such jobs far outweigh the dangers of the work. I speak from Experience.
In having said that I am pretty sure that investing or hire a longer ladder or scaffolding would have been on my mind. 
I am sure we all have done some dumb things in our lifetime but some of the pictures supplied by Pimzedd go a little too far. (chill me in the spine)
The church steeple picture by DrDirt would have been standard practice in the forties and early fifties.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Very scary stuff!! LOL


----------



## LumberMike (Feb 5, 2017)

Just have to make sure the team has your back! LOL


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Just have to make sure the team has your back! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol…thnx for the share


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I had employees. I constantly fought to train employees and always insisted upon safe work habits. Sadly, many employees felt "safe" was a four letter word.


----------

